# Somewhere Over the Rainbow



## onarock (May 27, 2011)

Took these pics outside my house yesterday morning.


----------



## dmarcus (May 27, 2011)

The photo's look like something out of a movie set...Nice...


----------



## Neal (May 27, 2011)

No double rainbows?


----------



## Zouave (May 27, 2011)

Single-rainbow-all-the-way-across-the-sky!
Yeah!! Yeah!! YEAHHHH!!!!
Single Rainbow!

lol
Awesome pics, you clearly live in paradise. 
<soooo jealous>


----------



## onarock (May 27, 2011)

Neal Hawaii is called the Rainbow State. Double rainbow... Single rainbow... Moonbow... Whatever you want.



Neal said:


> No double rainbows?


----------



## Neal (May 27, 2011)

Wait....I do see a double rainbow. What does it mean?


----------



## Zouave (May 27, 2011)

lol i just saw it! NICE! 
<Even more green with jealousy>

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX0D4oZwCsA[/video]


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful. Looks just like the license plate.


----------



## Laura (May 27, 2011)

that video is funny...


----------



## Fernando (May 27, 2011)

Wooooowwwww! Very nice shots! Super jealous right now


----------



## John (May 28, 2011)

Neal said:


> Wait....I do see a double rainbow. What does it mean?



Means, one two many beers.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 28, 2011)

Is this you?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQSNhk5ICTI


----------



## Kristina (May 28, 2011)

Because I know you are in Hawaii, I immediately thought of this when I read the title...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 28, 2011)

Looks like heaven to me


----------



## ChiKat (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! I love rainbows


----------



## stells (May 28, 2011)

Great pics Paul... looks absolutely stunning...


----------



## jensgotfaith (May 28, 2011)

Wow, it's photos like that that make me all giddy. Seriously, I don't go quite as far as the "double rainbow" guy, but I believe it is a blessing to see a rainbow and every time I soak every bit in. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 28, 2011)

Looks like a picture on a postcard I would get from a friend in the dead of winter! Beautiful!


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, I love rainbows


----------



## l0velesly (May 28, 2011)

Pretty! That's a wonderful shot.


----------



## RV's mom (May 28, 2011)

beautiful pics. thanks for sharing

teri


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 28, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Because I know you are in Hawaii, I immediately thought of this when I read the title...
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]



An incredible version of that tune...


----------



## onarock (May 28, 2011)

Braddah Iz... Rest In Peace Hawaiian... Chee Whooo!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Controversial (Jun 2, 2011)

I love double rainbows I've seen them once in my life


----------



## Fernando (Jun 4, 2011)

How often do you see rainbows out on the islands Paul? Id imagine a lot with the type of weather you guys have.


----------



## onarock (Jun 4, 2011)

Its called the rainbow state Fernando.  We see them all the time. We get singles, doubles and Ive seen a couple Moonbows. It rains at my house almost everyday, we get about 120" a year here... as a matter of fact its raining right now.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> Its called the rainbow state Fernando.  We see them all the time. We get singles, doubles and Ive seen a couple Moonbows. It rains at my house almost everyday, we get about 120" a year here... as a matter of fact its raining right now.



Wow I can't even imagine not having clear sunny days. Well you live in Oceanside so you've had your share of them.


----------



## onarock (Jun 4, 2011)

clear, no clouds, sunny... not often. It rains almost every morning and evening with passing showers throughout the day with lots of sunshine. Never totally clear, but we get sun. Your right though, nothing like Oceanside where you can go months without even seeing a cloud of any type. I dont mind that. What I dont like is not seeing stars in SoCal. Over here you see them all. Nothing like seeing all the colors of the Milky Way. 



FernandoM said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Its called the rainbow state Fernando.  We see them all the time. We get singles, doubles and Ive seen a couple Moonbows. It rains at my house almost everyday, we get about 120" a year here... as a matter of fact its raining right now.
> ...


----------



## Fernando (Jun 4, 2011)

That's the truth. I've lived my whole life in LA. The only times I've seen stars is visiting the desert or Mexico. I went to Puerto Vallarta for my honeymoon....the sky was amazing.


----------



## matt41gb (Jun 4, 2011)

By the way, I thought your rainbow picture was really cool. 

-Matt


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 4, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Because I know you are in Hawaii, I immediately thought of this when I read the title...
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I[/video]








onarock said:


> Took these pics outside my house yesterday morning.



Great pics but its soooo bad luck to point or take a pic of one (thats what my old nan use to say anyway)....


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 4, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## onarock (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, I usually take really bad photos. I got lucky with those. 




matt41gb said:


> By the way, I thought your rainbow picture was really cool.
> 
> -Matt


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> Took these pics outside my house yesterday morning.



I was looking at everything but the rainbow, your garden is wow, if you ever want a visitor feel free to ask.


----------



## John (Jun 4, 2011)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV8x2HKTRdM[/video][hr]
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32hlw7jacUI[/video]


----------



## terryo (Jun 4, 2011)

These pictures were so beautiful and so fascinating. Wow! is all I can say about your pictures. 
Kristina I loved that version of Somewhere Over the Rainbow. This song always makes me cry.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Stunning pictures of that rainbow! I havent seen one that intense (if ever) in years.
(And the "double rainbow song" is funny  didn't know it yet, thanks )


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures! I think rainbows are not only beautiful, but fascinating. Haven't been lucky enough to find that pot of gold at the end of one, but I keep looking.

A side comment, my husband proposed to me while we were enjoying the view of a double rainbow. 




FernandoM said:


> That's the truth. I've lived my whole life in LA. The only times I've seen stars is visiting the desert or Mexico. I went to Puerto Vallarta for my honeymoon....the sky was amazing.



I find this so sad. Hard for somebody like me who has always been able to walk out the door at night and be immediately awed by and humbled by that huge sky filled with glittering twinkling stars right before my eyes, to imagine life without such a nightly view.


----------



## terryo (Jun 6, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(06-04-2011 03:45 PM)FernandoM Wrote: 
That's the truth. I've lived my whole life in LA. The only times I've seen stars is visiting the desert or Mexico. I went to Puerto Vallarta for my honeymoon....the sky was amazing.

OK...another stupid question from me, I'm sure. I thought eveyone saw the stars. Why don't you see any stars? How could you not see them? I'm very sorry for you if you can't see them, but I think I'm missing something here.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 6, 2011)

I think he is saying he can't see them because of all the city lights and maybe SMOG! Just a guess though!


----------



## Kristina (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, in big cities it is too bright and there is so much pollution in the air that it makes it hard to see the stars.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2011)

terryo said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> (06-04-2011 03:45 PM)FernandoM Wrote:
> That's the truth. I've lived my whole life in LA. The only times I've seen stars is visiting the desert or Mexico. I went to Puerto Vallarta for my honeymoon....the sky was amazing.
> ...




Sorry I wasn't on all weekend  

Los Angeles county doesnt have the best looking night sky. We've got so many manufacturing companies and commercial trucking that the sky is filled with pollution. I'm sure there are tons more of contributing factors to our pollution. 

Hollywood only looks good from ground view.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 6, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Los Angeles county doesnt have the best looking night sky. We've got so many manufacturing companies and commercial trucking that the sky is filled with pollution. I'm sure there are tons more of contributing factors to our pollution.
> 
> Hollywood only looks good from ground view.



Hmmm what about all those cars? Sorry just sitting in my commercial truck and can't see anything because of the constant lines of cars in front of me. Would love to see one day of a ban on the commercial trucks and one on the cars and then see which day is actually the one with less smog...just sayin'.

P.S. sorry about going off topic, just a sensitive topic with me.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 6, 2011)

"I'm sure there are tons more of contributing factors to our pollution."

I don't disagree with you. 

I'm sure we all play a part in the destruction of this world


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 7, 2011)

My teenaged niece and nephew were in a terrible car accident yesterday morning on the way to school. My niece was flown by helicopter to the nearest trauma hospital and my nephew was taken by ambulance. We spent the whole day at the hospital and finally found out that they were going to be okay. We were even able to take my nephew home.

This is what I saw on the way home. It is nowhere near as beautiful as Onarock's but it was so moving to me. Kind of like a sign that everything was going to be okay.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry about the accident, but glad it seems all will be okay. I too, would take it as a sign. May not be considered as beautiful as Paul's, but I think with how your day had gone, it was an even more spectacular sight.


----------



## Zouave (Jun 7, 2011)

All rainbows are a small miracle. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. <3


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 7, 2011)




----------

